# Fish Id please?



## Empty hook (Jun 6, 2016)

Made a happy youngster when she reeled it in but I couldn't tell her what it was. Any help?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Pigfish!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I've heard them called all kinds of names. Ive always called them pig fish. They grunt like a pig.

http://tpwd.texas.gov/huntwild/wild/species/pigfish/


----------



## Empty hook (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Snapper..!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Good to eat, even better as bait for a bigger fish.

Jim


----------



## tate51 (Apr 28, 2016)

Pig fish defiantly not a snapper


----------



## TJ Hooker (May 22, 2011)

Banded water snake?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Grunt or pigfish.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Always called them pigfish.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Killer Grouper and Amberjack bait.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

A very large specimen too !

RH


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

On my last trip, I had an AJ inhale a 10 inch one. AJ was promptly inhaled by a big Hammerhead!!! All I got out of the deal was a great story, sore arms, a burnt drag, and an AJ head...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Pigfish great Cobia bait.


----------

